# Horseshoe Beach fishin friends



## SomaliPirate

Horseshoe was on fire last I heard, but I almost never fish north of Steinhatchee. I plan to try to hit up Cedar Key Sunday morning ahead of the cold front. If you're ever that way, I'll be happy to give you some bow time.


----------



## Capt Rhan

SomaliPirate said:


> Horseshoe was on fire last I heard, but I almost never fish north of Steinhatchee. I plan to try to hit up Cedar Key Sunday morning ahead of the cold front. If you're ever that way, I'll be happy to give you some bow time.


I haven't run Ceder key before. Im working on my rig rite now It is antique 1957 Orlando Clipper with my 2010 9.9 merc 4 stroke I just put trolling motor on as well. But havent tested her out Ill be doing that hopefully this week on the river here.


----------



## Capt Rhan

Capt Rhan said:


> I haven't run Ceder key before. Im working on my rig rite now It is antique 1957 Orlando Clipper with my 2010 9.9 merc 4 stroke I just put trolling motor on as well. But havent tested her out Ill be doing that hopefully this week on the river here.


do you live around High Springs ?


----------



## SomaliPirate

Capt Rhan said:


> do you live around High Springs ?


No, I live down in Marion county, but I work in Gainesville. Hit up Gary at the Tackle Box on 441 if you get a chance. He fishes Steinhatchee, Horseshoe and Suwannee a lot and knows all the local info on it. I fish mostly Ozello to Cedar Key.


----------



## Monty

Capt Rhan said:


> Anybody Fishin Horseshoe beach area. Im checkin whats happening there.I hear they are doing good on the reds.
> Oh and this is the first time I have tried to do a thread. The only thread I use is in my sewing machine building Awnings
> Capt Rhan


I fished 2+ weeks ago in the Pepperfish/Pretty Pole/Bull Cove area... not much happening. Caught a few Rock Bass, snake fish, etc. Got into a creek and barely managed 4 keeper trout. The Turtle grass is sparse and torn up looking. Water was clear but there was no baitfish to be seen. And the fog can be unreal. I think we need a few more weeks of warmer weather for the flats to get good. A better choice is Suwannee. I was down there last weekend and there are trout in the river.


----------



## Monty

P.S. Let's do a Micro Skiff trip from Rocky Creek in 4-5 weeks from now (just south of Steinhatchee). I'll be ready. I have a handheld VHS radio and we can let each other know how we're doing or join me and fish on my boat. I have fished that whole area since 1984... Suwannee, Horseshoe, Steinhatchee, Keaton Beach and St. Marks. Since then I have had a 12 ft. Sears Gamefisher, a 16 ft Dolphin, then a 20 ft Proline and now I have a 14 ft Mitchell (wow, at this stage in life, my list of boats should be longer!!) I've done the offshore stuff and just prefer Trout. Speckled Trout are my favorite fish.

I'm from Biloxi Ms. and came to Florida to work at the Lake City VA. In Biloxi, I deck handed on an 85 ft. boat that went to Chandelier Islands to trout fish. Out there, we put 14 ft. boats out with 15 HP evinrudes for our clients to fish for trout and redfish. The boats were .... MITCHELL skiffs. Now I have one.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Monty said:


> P.S. Let's do a Micro Skiff trip from Rocky Creek in 4-5 weeks from now (just south of Steinhatchee). I'll be ready. I have a handheld VHS radio and we can let each other know how we're doing or join me and fish on my boat. I have fished that whole area since 1984... Suwannee, Horseshoe, Steinhatchee, Keaton Beach and St. Marks. Since then I have had a 12 ft. Sears Gamefisher, a 16 ft Dolphin, then a 20 ft Proline and now I have a 14 ft Mitchell (wow, at this stage in life, my list of boats should be longer!!) I've done the offshore stuff and just prefer Trout. Speckled Trout are my favorite fish.
> 
> I'm from Biloxi Ms. and came to Florida to work at the Lake City VA. In Biloxi, I deck handed on an 85 ft. boat that went to Chandelier Islands to trout fish. Out there, we put 14 ft. boats out with 15 HP evinrudes for our clients to fish for trout and redfish. The boats were .... MITCHELL skiffs. Now I have one.


I'm down for this. I have a handheld too so that's no problem. Welcome to the area btw. My wife is at the Gainesville VA and works at the Lake City location every once in a while.


----------



## Capt Rhan

Yea have hand held I've used all over the world. Ive ran all over this coast. would b fun. I run 1957 Orlando clipper 14' with 2010 9.9 4 stroke. I can handle it just fine.


----------



## Monty

Thanks all. I could be convinced to fish the Suwannee River (the town of Suwannee) for trout this week or next week on a warmer day. Thursday looks Ok this week or next Tuesday. Tuesday the low is 49 and the high is 67. My thoughts would be too fish the Day May Creek area.


----------



## jimsmicro

I find Dan May to be almost totally devoid of quality structure but admit to only having fished it once. It's where all the big boat guys go when the tide is too low for them to be anywhere else. One good part about Suwannee is that cold weather and cold water doesn't really even matter to the fish. Cold, low water stacks them up and they feed like crazy, you just have to know where to be.


----------



## Capt Rhan

Went to HorseShoe Sunday with friend. We went to goof off and try to find restaurant we used to go to. Well the Shrimp Boat was wiped out by storm but they moved to the little strip of stores as you come into town. They are up and running and if I can figure how to get photo out of phone I'll share. 352-498-0113
Well after eating we road around town. Finally looked like rain so stopped to throw a line in to try new plug. I walked onto the rocks at end of road hooked plug on and threw it out almost falling in but got my footing back and started looking where it landed. Well I start reeling it in to see where it was only to have a SEAGULL dive down and grab the back hooks. Tom and I about died laughing but found it hooked in the top part of his beak. I had Tom hold rod and got towel off my seat reeled it in and removed it by cutting off barb and let the fowellll off. 
After all that we decided to head home as clouds were rolling in. On way home we stopped by Kight Shrimp 352-356-1087 to pick up a bag of eating shrimp large beheaded 35ct $22. Wife is making some Tempura Shrimp tonight. 
ANYONE want to go fishin with me.......? Tahee


----------



## Capt Rhan

the numbers I shared are their numbers


----------



## SomaliPirate

I went to Cedar Key on Sunday and got on a few reds before the rain chased me off.


----------



## Monty

What an experience. I got a seagull years ago. He flew under my line after I casted a lure. Then the line draped around his wing. He was tasty. Just kidding. We let him go.


----------



## Padre

Monty said:


> What an experience. I got a seagull years ago. He flew under my line after I casted a lure. Then the line draped around his wing. He was tasty. Just kidding. We let him go.


We knew you were kidding because they aren't tasty.


----------



## Rum island skiffer

Capt Rhan said:


> do you live around High Springs ?


----------



## Rum island skiffer

Fishing Steinhatchee Thursday and Friday. Been getting reds near rocky point


----------



## Monty

Rum island skiffer said:


> Fishing Steinhatchee Thursday and Friday. Been getting reds near rocky point


Hi all.

I'm back. My dad went in for a cardiac cath with plans to do stent placement. Cardiac arrested, they couldn't do the stents, 6 days on full life support with trach tube, ventilator and pacemaker. Then 1 week in a step down telemetry unit. I came back to Florida when they planned his discharge. Rough past 2 weeks. Turkey season opens Saturday (17th)...I'm looking at fishing after that. I need to put new springs on my trailer though. Its an old trailer and the salt has taken its toll. I order them a week ago, they should be here today or so. I'll let you know when I go in case someone wants to meet. I propose Rocky Creek. That is where I almost always go...its microskiff friendly.


----------



## Rum island skiffer

Yes it is very Microskiff friendly. I’ll be out there tomorrow and friday


----------

